# Char Griller 5050 Mods.



## smokingvic (Jul 17, 2012)

I got a 12 X 12 X 6  Basket with holes made and a flat plate with holes also to lay on top of my SFB ash tray and the basket will sit on top of that in my firebox , than I got a 3/16" baffle plate cut that goes from top of the opening of the SFB and slopes down and out  6" and than I got 5 Pcs of 3/16" flatbar cut 4 " wide  to lay across for my tuning plates , I know that this is too many plates for the tuning plates but so far none of this cost me anything , It's nice to have close friends !!!  Now I will have to fiqure out on how apart to lay these tuning plates to even out the temp. will have to keep trying till I get it right , I still have to get the vent and run the stack down to my grate , I beleive I seen a thread that said to have it above the grate , can someone give me any pointers on spreading the tuning plates and how high to have the stack vent above the grate , I may have to drill some holes on my tuning plates unless the gaps will be enough to even out the temp.I still need to put bolts on all the open holes.I will also have to fiqure out on how to post some pictures when i have the finished product .If there is anything that I missed please let me know , I am hoping to test this over this weekend but I am running out of time , keep getting caught on the Honey Do list all the time. Oh Yeah , I still need to attach two temp. Gauges on each bottom corner of the cooking chamber.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 18, 2012)

Vic,  morning....  The plates are closer together near the firebox and then the spacing gets larger....  Start with 1/4" gap then 3/8, then 1/2 etc... You can use oven therms to check the temps and place them on the cooking grate...  let the smoker stabilize for 15 min or so and check the temps.... move the plates a little at a time and check temps again...  Dave


----------



## smokingvic (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks Dave , I brought all my material home and yes I did space these plates apart and it fits fine , I still need to find a way to rest my 12" X 12" X 6" high basket in the SFB , I got one made with 1/4" holes all on it ( called preferrated plate ) any suggestions on this.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 19, 2012)

Vic, evening.... Yeah.... I've seen guys put 1/4" bolts thru the holes and a nut each side to lock in place on the basket.... 2" bolts will give you about 1-1/2" clearance on the bottom of the basket.... If that's not enough, longer bolts... washers may be needed also, both sides of the basket for stability.....   Dave


----------



## smokingvic (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks Dave ,  I assembled the baffle and the tuning plates with spacing between them about 1/4" from the baffle side and than about 1/2" and than about 5/8" and than what I did was drilled 4 holes 5/16" on each side of the firebox and bolted two angles 1 1/2 X 1 1/2 X 1/8 X 8" on each side with one leg going up that is bolted to the FB and the other leg facing in right above the angle that the ash tray slides under and my new basket lays on these angles just perfect , I also put bolts on 4 of the open  holes that nothing was bolted to it on the FB side on the cooking chamber to keep the heat in , I am going to academy in the morning to find two temp gauges to bolt on each front end side of the cooking chamber lid , any suggestions on the type of gauges to get and also my smoke stack has that lip on the bottom of it any suggestions on how I can lower that to the grate.Still planning trying this smoker out this weekend ????


----------



## daveomak (Jul 20, 2012)

Vic, evening.... I need some pics of the whole smoker, stack and placement etc.... I don't feel I can give good advice without knowing what is going on for sure.... most of the stuff so far is generic... now we are getting into specifics......  I ain't running away..... I'm here....   Dave


----------



## smokingvic (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh Lord Dave , This is new to me on the pictures , if someone can give me step by step illustrations on how to do it on this forum I would give it a try.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 20, 2012)

Vic.... In the reply box.... 8 from the right is a box that when you mouse over it "insert image" appears....  click it...  If you have images stored on your computer, find the one you want and double left click it... then OK it....  more questions will follow.... Dave


----------



## smokingvic (Jul 20, 2012)

Dave ,  This is a test ,













019.JPG



__ smokingvic
__ Jul 20, 2012






 OK seems it might work , let me know if this is the way , i will send better ones tomorrow in the daylight.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 21, 2012)

You did good so far.....


----------



## smokingvic (Jul 21, 2012)

I have done all the mods and fired up the smoker  ???













E41A0109.JPG



__ smokingvic
__ Jul 21, 2012


















E41A0110.JPG



__ smokingvic
__ Jul 21, 2012


















E41A0111.JPG



__ smokingvic
__ Jul 21, 2012


















E41A0112.JPG



__ smokingvic
__ Jul 21, 2012


















E41A0113.JPG



__ smokingvic
__ Jul 21, 2012


















E41A0114.JPG



__ smokingvic
__ Jul 21, 2012


















E41A0115.JPG



__ smokingvic
__ Jul 21, 2012


















E41A0116.JPG



__ smokingvic
__ Jul 21, 2012


















E41A0117.JPG



__ smokingvic
__ Jul 21, 2012


















E41A0118.JPG



__ smokingvic
__ Jul 21, 2012


















E41A0119.JPG



__ smokingvic
__ Jul 21, 2012


















E41A0120.JPG



__ smokingvic
__ Jul 21, 2012


















E41A0121.JPG



__ smokingvic
__ Jul 21, 2012


----------



## daveomak (Jul 21, 2012)

Vic, It looks done !!!! good job...  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






... Time to smoke something... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...   Dave


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 21, 2012)

everything looks good..  the only thing that I would worry about is the charcoal basket... myself I would have used 3/4" flat expanded metal...  I'm thinking the one you have, the holes aren't big enough for ashes to fall through...


----------



## smokingvic (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks , yes That is what I was worried about , here is my outcome so far and it is not doing so good , here it is one hour and my fire stays on about 200 degrees ,













E41A0122.JPG



__ smokingvic
__ Jul 21, 2012


















E41A0123.JPG



__ smokingvic
__ Jul 21, 2012


















E41A0124.JPG



__ smokingvic
__ Jul 21, 2012






I may have to find me a Q place nearby and pick some up for my better half ,


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 21, 2012)

there may not be enough gap in the tuning plates...  holding heat back...(thinking out loud)


----------



## alelover (Jul 21, 2012)

Try it with 3 plates instead of four. I think a lot of the airflow and heat is being blocked.


----------



## smokingvic (Jul 21, 2012)

OK update , I did get one plate out and the FB baffle side is showing 290 the middle is showing 310 and the left side away from the FB is showing 260 , I may not have to find a Q place after all , anyway with all these beers I drank out of frustration I probably would wind up in a bar instead and my better half would leave cause she would pass out of hunger !!!!   JUST KIDDING !!!!


----------



## smokingvic (Jul 21, 2012)

More Update ,   Finished already did this in 3 hours and looks good , will update when my belly is not growling , I will have to work on the tuning plates , maybe get some 3" wide plate instaed of these 4" , I really do not know what charcoal I used ,I beleive it was Oak and I added Mesquite lumps when needed , any help on what kind of coals to use with this smoker and how much or anything that I need to know , next weekend I will try some Ribs to test with this Mods , I will drill more bigger holes on the bottom of my basket for sure.













E41A0125.JPG



__ smokingvic
__ Jul 21, 2012


----------



## smokingvic (Jul 22, 2012)

Good morning everyone ,  OOH the Chicken Quarters was delicious ,with the heat problem that I had I am surprised they got ready in 3 hours and tasted so good ( Even my better half admitted it ) , I will be working on the basket and tuning plates this week , I appreciate everyone's help in this and knowing that there is help when you need it , I still need info. on what to use for heat and taste ( charcoal , briquettes , lumps , or wood ) in my basket maybe step by step info. ( maybe start up and than 1'st  hour , 2'nd hour , 3'rd hour and so forth ) Again THANKS for everyone's help !!!!


----------

